# Blood of Aenarion



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for the upcoming Tyrion and Teclis trilogy's first novel has been released. Prince Tyrion looks fantastic, especially his sword and that dragon crown on his helmet. Looking forward to this trilogy.

Lord of the Night


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I adore the Dragon Armour. I mean, it is the armour forged by Caledor Dragontamer for Aenarion the Damned to wear. 

I just hope the book can match it's cover!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with bobss, can't wait to find out .


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome. Tyrion is one of my favourite WHFB characters.


----------

